# A Rotary Table/4 Jaw Chuck Question



## Morgan RedHawk (Mar 17, 2015)

I was just wondering, when mounting a plain back 4 jaw chuck with through-the-front mounting bolts to a 4 slot rotary table, is the adapting plate necessary, or can you just mount the chuck directly to the table?

Thanks!


----------



## mzayd3 (Mar 17, 2015)

Whatever works!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## george wilson (Mar 17, 2015)

As long as the mounting holes in the chuck line up with the table's T slots,you can mount directly. If you make a test bar that accurately fits into the hole in the table,put it into the table's center hole. IF this is a 4 jaw UNIVERSAL chuck,Place the chuck on the table and tighten the jaws onto the test bar. Then,tighten the T nuts.

The chuck should be close to perfectly centered. Universal chucks are only so accurate anyway. Open the jaws some,and remove the test bar,of course.

If an independent 4 jaw,you'll of course,have to indicate all parts you clamp in the chuck till they are perfectly centered.


----------



## Morgan RedHawk (Mar 30, 2015)

Thanks, yall!


----------

